# WarmBlood or Appendix?



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Can you repost the pictures? It's not showing up for me


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Can't see your picture. Did you link it from your email? If so, that's why we can't see it. You need to upload the pic to a hosting site like Photobucket and then link it from there.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Fixed Any and all Advice welcomed!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Pretty impossible to tell for sure from those pics. For a more accurate idea, we'd need a squared-up side on pic.

However, from those pics, I would say appendix. Most warmbloods that I've seen are stouter than what your horse looks. From the pics you put up, he has a very thoroughbred, racy look to him.

Looks like he's had some bad saddle sores that healed up, too. :-(


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

*One More Picture*











Also I'm having a hard time figuring where the saddle should sit on this horse. i bought a hih wither pad with pads where his withers are sunken in but I still can't figure exactly how far up the saddle should be placed. Those white saddle spots were there when I got him.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

from what limited things i can see in the pictures posted, i'd lean towards appendix as well. please make sure you have a saddle that fits him properly as you can see he's had some saddle fit issues previously.

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

*Another Picture*

Another Thanks


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

*How much more weight?*

I'm feeding him 12 lbs daily Legends Performance pelleted and 3 lbs of Legends Ultra Plus per day split into 2 feedings AM and PM and round bale hay free choice 24/7.

He has put on some good weight but I don't know how much more he needs to be back to his proper weight. How much should he weigh when he is at his ideal weight?

How much do you think he weighs now?

Sorry for the rapid fire questions, i'm just trying to learn, I've never had to deal with an under weight horse before


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

What has your vet said?

Honestly, he doesn't look that underweight to me. Under muscled, yes. Underweight, not really.

And that last pic...DEFINITELY seeing appendix, not warmblood.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> What has your vet said?
> 
> Honestly, he doesn't look that underweight to me. Under muscled, yes. Underweight, not really.
> 
> And that last pic...DEFINITELY seeing appendix, not warmblood.


Drafty thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi , He is a pretty horse. He could be a warmblood x ,or warmblood . Appendix quarter ?? possible also... He could probably use about 75 lbs or a little more to get some cover on his back. Its hard to judge by photos. Free choice hay is good and find some sort high Fat feed, like corn oil that you can pour over the supplemental feed you are giving him. Do not over feed Protein as it causes liver and kidney damage. Google warmbloods for sale, and you can see the various breeds and thier conformation.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

stevenson said:


> Hi , He is a pretty horse. He could be a warmblood x ,or warmblood . Appendix quarter ?? possible also... He could probably use about 75 lbs or a little more to get some cover on his back. Its hard to judge by photos. Free choice hay is good and find some sort high Fat feed, like corn oil that you can pour over the supplemental feed you are giving him. Do not over feed Protein as it causes liver and kidney damage. Google warmbloods for sale, and you can see the various breeds and thier conformation.


Thanks for the reply. the Omega Plus is 30% fat and the Legends Performance is 10% fat. The Legends performance is a low starch feed, it has a Starch ESC of 10.2%

The Legends Performance is 12% protein and the Omega Plus is 12% also.
Thanks again


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

He sure does have the shark fin withers you see on some TB's and Apendix. I'd not want to be the one fitting him for a saddle, could be why the saddle marks are there. Bet those were very painful poor fella. 

He's cute though


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's adorable! I see a lot of TB in him. Whether he's Warmblood or Appendix, I don't know. But he's handsome.

I don't see an "underweight" horse, like stated before, he's pretty under-muscled. A good workout schedule will help with that!

Good quality hay, a nice pasture to graze on and a combination of grain, corn oil and maybe some beet pulp could do the trick for getting weight on and keeping it on him while he's being worked and building up that muscle.

It's very hard to tell someone how to fit a saddle over the internet. I think the best thing you could do is get a saddle-fitter out to take a look at him and help you out. It'd be so much easier and they'll be able to walk you step by step for what you need to look for and how to properly saddle him up to make him comfortable while riding.


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks to all that replied. I Really like him a lot


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

I would say Appendix


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

Okay, my vote is Appendix - TB cross. His head/neck angle, his neck, and heighth are very TB, and he has a few traits of QH. So maybe somewhere more like 3 parts TB 1 part QH. He definately doesnt have a lip tattoo, right?


----------



## Irish Wake (Apr 9, 2012)

94broncoxlt said:


> Okay, my vote is Appendix - TB cross. His head/neck angle, his neck, and heighth are very TB, and he has a few traits of QH. So maybe somewhere more like 3 parts TB 1 part QH. He definately doesnt have a lip tattoo, right?



I've never checked but I will
Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

Forgive me if this is stupid as I am not a color expert but the size of his blaze and the way it covers one eye partially just makes me think paint. I don't typically see other breeds with this big of a blaze - again - I could be WAY off here.
I like this horse! not the best photos but in one of them he looks to have a lovely hip and hock set. I agree he's got good weight but I like them on the sleeker side (although you could never tell by my boy, he's a chub) Time to add the muscle! More pics when you have him fitted up please!

Also, what kind of riding do you do? There are some saddle brands that are better for hard to fit horses that could at least give you a start when you go to fit him. Can you show us a pic with him saddled up so we can judge the saddle placement? I find most people (myself included) tend to put the saddle too far forward.


----------

